# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Kai's Sci-Fi Bookmark

## schattentanz

Sooo .. yeah .. long time no hear  :Smile: 

But seeing this new CATegory, I got excited:
Doing a small map should not take too long!

So, here goes mine - and what goes better to black and blue (my favourite colours  :Smile:  ) than a sci-fi themed star map?





Kind regards,
Kai

----------


## Tonquani

Wow, awesome bookmark schattentanz.  Very well executed!

----------


## ChickPea

Great work on this. It looks fab.

----------


## Diamond

Cool idea and great work.

Might have to steal this idea...

----------

